# Food aggression (millet)



## pandactivity (Sep 24, 2012)

Tally is very aggressive if im hand feeding him millet.
he bites my fingers that are holding it. and lunges for the millet whenever i bring it to him, he lunges and bits hard and trys to pull it out of my fingers and when he fails he bites my fingers hoping ill drop it im sure.


not sure what to do about this, he will take seed/pellets from my fingers without being angry but the millet he just... is so angry!

opinnions?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You could try pulling it away when he's being nasty and only letting him have it when he's nice about taking it from you.


----------

